# Is there a way to add a simple border to sources?



## benjamin1111 (Nov 8, 2020)

I can't seem to find any option in filters, just wondering if there is a simple way to ad a simple border in OBS?


----------



## shennyp (Nov 8, 2020)

Create  a border with any graphical program save as .png and add the same to your scene as an overlay. sample here Border


----------



## benjamin1111 (Nov 8, 2020)

But does that work if I change the size or dimensions of my source?


----------



## Sukiyucky (Nov 8, 2020)

The best you can do is create a rectangle image that is slightly bigger than the size of the source object. Then, place that rectangle image underneath the source in sort order (z-order lower). Then group the rectangle and source together.


----------



## benjamin1111 (Nov 8, 2020)

seriously? I can't not believe a fully fledge stream software can't even had a border to a window it's capturing?! That's like a word processor can't change font.


----------



## shennyp (Nov 9, 2020)

benjamin1111 said:


> But does that work if I change the size or dimensions of my source?


No it will not change the size of border when the size of source is changed.


----------



## jp.d.cruz (Dec 18, 2020)

benjamin1111 said:


> But does that work if I change the size or dimensions of my source?


If you put them into a "Group" source, you can resize as a group.


----------



## SeeFooBoo (Aug 10, 2021)

One of the challenges with the suggestion of a group, is that a resize will scale the border. This wouldn't work well for my designs.

_For instance, if you want a 3 pixel border always around the source, scaling the group will cause the 3 pixel border to become smaller or bigger—you would need to transform the border each time you change scale._


----------

